# Can A Neutered Bunny Go Bad?



## Katmais_mommy (Apr 13, 2010)

I've heard of cases where buns can actually become aggressive after a fix. I always thought it was the other way around and they become more calm. Am I missing something here? I don't want my Katmai to turn into a monster because he's such a cuddle bug!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I have heard of some bunnies becoming less cuddly. However, a lot of the bad behavior stories that happen after neutering are part of a young male bunny that has a lot of intelligence and energy, and is going through a bratty teenage stage. Tony was a lot more destructive throughout his 1-2yr range before I got him a girlfriend to keep him company and occupied. It depends on the bunny, but there are so many benefits to neutering, like not peeing on places, being able to be around female bunnies, not smelling as strongly, etc, that it makes sense to me.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 14, 2010)

:yeahthat:

It does happen, though it's unusual and not the norm. I don't really believe it's related to the surgery. Probably a problem the person would encounter if the surgery happened or not. If a rabbit still has problems like aggression or they do develop after the surgery then at least you know it's not hormone related.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 14, 2010)

My Becca was two when I spayed her. She was independent yet amazing before. A month after her spay she turned into a devil bunny but now, over a year later, she is still a bit grouchy but relatively nice. She is still very independent, just not the sweet bunny she was. Would I change spaying her? Nope. To high risk for cancer. Is she so bad that I do not like her? No. She just likes being on her own and sometimes swats if I have food I am not giving up but many bunnies that have not been altered are like that.


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 14, 2010)

Sometimes bunnies go through an age related naughty stage that has nothing to do with being fixed. However, it just happens to coincide with neuters most of the time, so people assume the neuter caused the behavior when, in fact, it's just the bunny acting like a normal naughty young bun.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Apr 15, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Well, I have heard of some bunnies becoming less cuddly. However, a lot of the bad behavior stories that happen after neutering are part of a young male bunny that has a lot of intelligence and energy, and is going through a bratty teenage stage. Tony was a lot more destructive throughout his 1-2yr range before I got him a girlfriend to keep him company and occupied. It depends on the bunny, but there are so many benefits to neutering, like not peeing on places, being able to be around female bunnies, not smelling as strongly, etc, that it makes sense to me.





Katmai is 1 yr old and he doesn't act like the typical teenage bunny. So, will Katmai become more aggressive after he neutered?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 15, 2010)

No one can really say. Neutering agressive rabbits seems to always calm them down but whether it does the opposite for sweet calm rabbits I doubt anyone has real proof of how often it happens. You only hear about the good cases, the rabbits that where sweet as pull candy after surgery. People do not like the bad cases really coming up. It would be very likely to scare them off from doing it. Like it seems to be doing for you.

I have not been telling about what happened with Becca to scare people off, only to make sure people are fully aware of what can happen. You should know both sides before diving in. Many people use the scare tactic with cancer but with bucks there is really not a high chance of cancer. If you are worried about personality change, the buck has no behaviors you dislike and you do not want to do it then don't. However, I feel for does it is a have to case. Cancer rate, including benign tummors that can turn cancerous, is way to high to risk.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to add onto what everyone said before- just to save me typing it all again lol! 

Neutering will ultimately lower the sexual hormones in your buns system.
So, ultimately a change in hormone levels could result in a change in personality. Lowering the amount of sexual hormones (by removing the source- testes, uterus), ultimately and usually will lower aggression, dominance, and some behavioural issues, which usually arise from a high level of these hormones rushing through their systems. The place to start with an aggressive bunny or behavioural issues, is with a neuter/spay, as it really can sort these problems like 'that'.

However, very occasionally this can lead to a 'bad' change in personality; perhaps less cuddly, or even some bad behaviours arising (this is very uncommon though), but it is possible that neutering/spaying can change a very cuddly, needy, and social bunny, into a slightly more independent one.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's quite rare, but it is good you are aware of it.
Ultimately the pros to neutering/spaying totally and utterly outweigh the cons to neutering/spaying, and any 'bad' side effects are so rare, they aren't really worth worrying about too much.

Also, buns can hit their 'naughty teen' stage (mentioned previously) at about the juvenile age of 6 months- right when you spay/neuter them, so a change in personality for the worst, may be nothing to do with the neuter/spay, and just their personality naturally changing.
Having never experienced this 'naughty' stage, I can't really give you much info on it, but I'm sure someone with experience on it can come and give some info 

:bunnydance: Jen


----------

